# The KO Show & Stone Cold vs. Kevin Owens - WrestleMania



## FrankieDs316

I am so fucking pumped for this. OH HELL YEAH


----------



## Clique

Steve Austin is still one hell of a promo. This segment is going to kick ass!


----------



## OwenSES

Stupendous!


----------



## Fearless Viper

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/tbow1q


----------



## FrankieDs316

Austin is very protective of his legacy. He knows there is no topping his last match with the Rock. It’s the perfect retirement and he doesn’t want to ruin that like Flair and HBK did. Doing this fight with KO and not having a match is the loophole around coming back and ruining his perfect retirement. He can say he fought KO but his last official match will be with The Rock. His legacy remains intact


----------



## God Movement

If Punk was a little bit more patient, this would have been him. Now Owens is getting his dream match.


----------



## DammitChrist

God Movement said:


> If Punk was a little bit more patient, this would have been him. Now Owens is getting his dream match.


It would've been CM Punk closing Wrestlemania 38 in Arlington, Texas?


----------



## Mr316

You guys think he will have the wrestling boots on and the black vest?


----------



## nosaintsfan02

Mr316 said:


> You guys think he will have the wrestling boots on and the black vest?


The black vest would have the crowd crazy.


----------



## Joe Moore

Looking at the crowd reaction last Monday, the KO show has to go close night 1. Nothing on that card will come close to the pops Austn will get.


----------



## Stevieg786

Mr316 said:


> You guys think he will have the wrestling boots on and the black vest?


I’d be disappointed if he came out with his jeans and t shirt, it’ll be the same old Austin we’ve seen since 2003

now if he came out in the trunks and the vest along with the wrestling boots.. bah gawd. What a moment that would be


----------



## Mr316

Stevieg786 said:


> I’d be disappointed if he came out with his jeans and t shirt, it’ll be the same old Austin we’ve seen since 2003
> 
> now if he came out in the trunks and the vest along with the wrestling boots.. bah gawd. What a moment that would be


that image alone would make Wrestlemania worth it


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

WHAT?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Mr316 said:


> You guys think he will have the wrestling boots on and the black vest?


I can see him coming out in his No Way Out 2003 look.


----------



## IronMan8

If WWE were able to win Punk back, it would've made sense for CM Punk vs Stone Cold in the main event.

Punk always felt like the closest top guy that Steve considered making a comeback for:






But I'm glad it didn't happen, as Punk is doing the best stuff of his career in AEW without a script.


----------



## Mr316

FrankieDs316 said:


> I can see him coming out in his No Way Out 2003 look.


Agree


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> You guys think he will have the wrestling boots on and the black vest?



He can't come out with it because that would signal "match". They at least have to play with the idea of just being a talk show first. I really think Austin wants to keep that match with the Rock at Mania as his last "official match." This will probably be a 5 or 6 minute brawl, might send Owens through a table, etc, which is fine.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

With the segment closing the show on Saturday, I see it either becoming an impromptu match, or something happening to where a real match is made for Wrestlemania Sunday.

Austin did a basic run-through of his moves back in 2011 when he hosted Tough Enough. He took a few bumps as GM/Sherriff. He beat up the League of Nations last time Mania was in Texas. If he's really just coming back to "open up a can of whoop-ass", it's just a super hyped version of most appearances he's had in the last 19 years. He gives a heel a Stunner basically every time we see him. It's not special if that's really all it is.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Legit the only thing im looking forward to. Knowing both are good on the mic this is going to be great.
Going to be the best mania moment this weekend.


----------



## AEW on TNT

FrankieDs316 said:


> I can see him coming out in his No Way Out 2003 look.


I was just going to say this, this is most likely the attire we are getting tmmrw


----------



## RogueSlayer

Kevin Ownes has being doing some of the best work of his career during this feud, the most underrated wrestler in the world by far this segment is gonna be an all time classic.


----------



## thevardinator

Owens will get the upper hand and starts pounding Austin, lights will go out, Taker makes the save. You get your feel good moment.


----------



## Mr316

thevardinator said:


> Owens will get the upper hand and starts pounding Austin, lights will go out, Taker makes the save. You get your feel good moment.


That’s not happening. This is Austin’s moment. Undertaker has absolutely no business being involved.


----------



## Erik.

FrankieDs316 said:


> I can see him coming out in his No Way Out 2003 look.


I imagine with it being booked as a 'segment' as opposed to a match - I think it's likely he comes out in his boots, jean shorts and a merchandised shirt. Which he can then take off when it comes to the match (unless of course he decides to keep it on)

I don't see that black leather vest making an appearance.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> I imagine with it being booked as a 'segment' as opposed to a match - I think it's likely he comes out in his boots, jean shorts and a merchandised shirt. Which he can then take off when it comes to the match (unless of course he decides to keep it on)
> 
> I don't see that black leather vest making an appearance.


If he’s planning to take his shirt off, he might as well wear the black leather vest.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Rookie of the Year said:


> With the segment closing the show on Saturday, I see it either becoming an impromptu match, or something happening to where a real match is made for Wrestlemania Sunday.
> 
> Austin did a basic run-through of his moves back in 2011 when he hosted Tough Enough. He took a few bumps as GM/Sherriff. He beat up the League of Nations last time Mania was in Texas. If he's really just coming back to "open up a can of whoop-ass", it's just a super hyped version of most appearances he's had in the last 19 years. He gives a heel a Stunner basically every time we see him. It's not special if that's really all it is.


Austin's let them build it up with the whole "19 years since" thing. He's gone on radio and talked about getting his cardio up. All this wouldn't be happening if it was just gonna be Stunner, drink beer, leave. They're obviously willing to piss Ronda off by kicking her out of the main event for it, so somethings going down.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> If he’s planning to take his shirt off, he might as well wear the black leather vest.


He won't wear his leather vest for a 'segment'

Sure, it's painfully obvious this is going to be more than a segment, and I wish they just told it wan unsanctioned match already. But as they for some reason don't want to flat out tell us it's going to get physical, I can't see it.

A bit like how Shawn Michaels didn't come back in 2001 and wear his heart attire, just a pair of jeans and cowboy boots. And even then, we knew THAT was actually going to be a match.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love for Austin to come down with the leather jacket again - but I don't think we'll see it.

Leave all that at Wrestlemania 19 in his last OFFICIAL match.


----------



## Dark Emperor

I'm just glad Kevin Owens is officially main eventing WrestleMania. No matter what happens, i'm sure he's gonna brag about that like Miz for rest of his career.

And to think 6 months ago, most of us thought he'd be in AEW now


----------



## Chelsea

So it turned into a match. Didn't expect it honestly, but it was nice.


----------



## Asuka842

KO main evented WrestleMania against Stone Cold Steve Austin, his hero. And it was GOOD!!

Wrestling is fun sometimes.


----------



## The People's H2O

It was great to see Austin in the ring again. He did pretty good.


----------



## BabaYaga

Question for you all. Do you consider this to be his final match or considering it was a no holds barred and not a traditional wrestling match, that his final match still stands in 2003 and this is just special attraction.


----------



## TD Stinger

Throughout this whole thing I just kept telling myself things weren't going to happen.

"They aren't going to have a match."

"Well it won't be an official match."

"Well it'll just be a quick Stunner and that's it."

And I was wrong at every turn and I'm glad I was. It was like a 13 minute brawl and yes Steve looked slow and yes KO carried him but fuck this was so fun. I was grinning like an idiot through this whole thing. And credit to Austin, mother fucker took a Suplex on conrcete. And then delivered 2 suplexes on the stage.

Only thing we really didn't get was the Lou Thez Press from Austin but I don't know if he can do that anymore.



BabaYaga said:


> Question for you all. Do you consider this to be his final match or considering it was a no holds barred and not a traditional wrestling match, that his final match still stands in 2003 and this is just special attraction.


I mean Austin said before the bell that his 1st match was in Dallas, and his last match can be in Dallas. There was an official bell to start and close the match. This wasn't Unsanctioned. This was No Holds Barred which is just another term for a No DQ match. I mean if this wasn't official, neither were half of Austin's matches in the Attitude Era. So yeah, this was his "last match" unless he does another one.


----------



## Jersey

KO brought Austin out of retirement and Philip couldn’t even do it while trying to be Austin 😆🤣😂


----------



## Jedah

It was painful to watch at times because Austin obviously doesn't have what he used to. He was gassed and it showed, especially at the start, which is why I didn't want Austin to come back. But for 57, Austin moved and looked well. He made the most of it.

The promo segment before did its job but I have to admit, even with Austin, WWE's scripting really, really shows compared to AEW which actually just lets their wrestlers talk. It holds the show back so much.

I'm going to give Austin so much credit for taking some of those bumps, especially the turnbuckle and the fall on the concrete, and the suplexes on the stage (he was the "giver," but still obviously had to fall on his back). Kevin Owens did what he needed to do and made sure the match stuck together too. Compared to many "old timer" matches, it was good. Austin as always kept the crowd in the palm of his hand with all the beer spots.

More excitement than almost all of WWE you'd find these days.


----------



## FrankieDs316

I said this in the discussion thread. Austin is my favorite of all time. He retired when I was 11 and I never got to see him preform live in person before. Last night my childhood dream came true and I got to see Austin wrestle live and in person. My wrestling fandom is complete


----------



## goldengod

Last night's stats. Stone Cold caught 22 beers, and dropped 6 of them. 73%. That's ok I guess. Not bad for being out of practice I guess.


----------



## ThirdMan

Jedah said:


> The promo segment before did its job but I have to admit, even with Austin, WWE's scripting really, really shows compared to AEW which actually just lets their wrestlers talk. It holds the show back so much.


Eh, I'm sure KO and Austin were given plenty of leeway here to say what they wanted to say, for the most part.

And having no writers, and letting wrestlers/managers say whatever they want to say, isn't always ideal, as we saw with that shit segment between Vickie Guerrero and Thunder Rosa 11 days ago. Some people need some semblance of direction and structure. And many of the backstage segments in AEW are delivered in a hollow manner, scripted or not, same as in any other wrestling company: it really depends on the performer(s) involved.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Brilliant segment/match.

Cool to see Stone Cold in the ring one last time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jersey said:


> KO brought Austin out of retirement and Philip couldn’t even do it while trying to be Austin 😆🤣😂


CM Punk is likely winning the AEW World championship later this year, and he's much happier being 1 of the top guys in AEW too.

I'm pretty sure that he isn't losing sleep over this at all


----------



## Jersey

DammitChrist said:


> *CM Punk is likely winning the AEW World championship later this year*, and he's much happier being 1 of the top guys in AEW too.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that he isn't losing sleep over this at all


😆🤣😂 Meanwhile Cody will already have a title, KO will feud with another hofer. Poor Philip 😆🤣😂


----------



## Reservoir Angel

DammitChrist said:


> CM Punk is likely winning the AEW World championship later this year, and he's much happier being 1 of the top guys in AEW too.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that he isn't losing sleep over this at all


Punk's probably still bitter about Miz main-eventing WrestleMania instead of him 11 years ago, let alone KO doing so in a match with Stone Cold.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

austin was a little slow early on in the match, but he got with it, a brawl is more his style anyway, i can't put into words how hard i marked out last night seeing one of favorite wrestlers of all time come back one more time and entertain us, especially when he didn't have to, it's so sad wrestling will never be as good as the attitude era again, but it was nice to relieve it again for one more night.

also fucking kevin owens lived every stone cold fan's dream last night, i wish punk got the match with austin ten years ago but still owens sold for austin well and really carried the match, i can see why austin trusted him in his return match.

i'm still crossing my fingers that we get the cm punk match in the next few years, if sting can wrestle in his 60's, austin can have one more match in his late 50's.


----------



## FrankenTodd

FrankieDs316 said:


> I said this in the discussion thread. Austin is my favorite of all time. He retired when I was 11 and I never got to see him preform live in person before. Last night my childhood dream came true and I got to see Austin wrestle live and in person. My wrestling fandom is complete


I forget how young so many are here. I took for granted seeing Sting, Hogan, Austin, HBK, Undertaker, etc in their in person in their prime. That’s awesome you got to live your dream. Glad you had a nice time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying

Reservoir Angel said:


> Punk's probably still bitter about Miz main-eventing WrestleMania instead of him 11 years ago, let alone KO doing so in a match with Stone Cold.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510491190029783042
It always amazes me how WWE stooges/sheeps are still be bitter towards Punk and pretend to know the guy.


----------



## Old School Icons

Austin got his story book ending, Kevin Owens played his role perfectly.

Lets be honest, this was the real main event of Wrestlemania this year.


----------

